# Waterford Pellet Stoves, Are Parts Still Available?



## Ductape (Dec 14, 2008)

I may go look at a used Waterford pellet stove to put in my kitchen. I'm wondering if anyone knows if these are still supported with parts. Its supposedly in good working condition........... somewhere around 7 yrs old? What might you pay for it?


----------



## pro5oh (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a Waterford emerald and most parts are universal.  Components such as the conbustion blower and snap switches are commonly used parts on many stoves.  Other parts such as the control board aren't available.  My stove works quite well, but I have done some tinkering to it.  I have about $400 invested.


----------



## airstream (Dec 28, 2008)

I have one, and it runs fine.  The only caution I would add is that you may want to seal all the seams on the pellet bin.  I bought one years ago, and my wife kept complaining about having trouble breathing every time I ran it. 

I've since figured out two things.  

One, the pellets we were using had a high level of tamarac in the mix, (she's allergic to them,) and 

Two, I kept finding some sawdust inside the stove where the fans and the electronics stuff are located.

I took apart the stove and discovered all the sheet metal seams were pop-riveted together, with small gaps between the rivet points.  That was allowing sawdust to fall down into the area where the fresh air was drawn in by the convection fan, and spread all over the house!

Applying RTV to all the hopper seams and re-assembling the 'back end' using RTV to seal anywhere that sawdust could get out seems to have cured the problem.


----------



## mtalea (Nov 22, 2009)

has either replaced the augur motor on a waterford emerald,or what would cause the augur to appear jammed


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2009)

mtalea said:
			
		

> has either replaced the augur motor on a waterford emerald,or what would cause the augur to appear jammed



Just about every safety device a pellet stove has will show up as a stopped auger.

That is how they kill the fire in the fire box, stop the feed and keep the blowers running.

If your vacuum sensor is blocked or the switch is bad, the auger stops.

If your combustion motor glitches the vacuum sensor trips and the auger stops.

If your convection fan goes the stove goes over temperature, the over temp sensor pops and the auger stops.

If your stove goes over temperature do to out of control fire in burn pot, over temp sensor pops and the auger stops.

If the stove gets super plugged up with ash .... well by now you know something trips and the auger stops.


...


...

The auger motor quits, because it burned out.

and last, but always a goody the darn thing actually does jam.

So those are your starting points.


----------



## mtalea (Nov 23, 2009)

ok thanks,so if u were to diagnose a stove where would u start?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2009)

Well since two of the situations above are caused by the over temperature sensor popping, I'd locate and reset it first.

Then I'd check the vacuum sensor by removing the tube from the sensor.

Last I'd empty the hopper, take off the cover over the auger and check for stuck pellets (why I do this last is that I've had very few actual jams).

Then I'd check the auger motor.

Last of course would be the control board.


----------



## mtalea (Nov 23, 2009)

this is a stove i am thinking about buying...so might you have a place to price parts so i can determine what it might cost to fix so I how much I am willing to offer.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a place to price parts for that stove.

Even if I did you'd still need information specific to that particular stove.


----------



## mtalea (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks I appreciate your help but unless I can tally the project parts cost,dunno if i should by the stove....it might be an easy fix,it might not...do I take the gamble...your opinion is welcome,and wouldnt place blame on ya


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2009)

Actually the main concern I'd have is that some parts may not be available for that stove.  In particular the mention of no available control board by a prior poster in this thread.  The common parts usually have equivalents that can be substituted for the original parts.  I suppose if you get good enough at cobbling together things even that wouldn't present a real problem, just be aware that any certifications might no longer apply.


----------



## mtalea (Nov 23, 2009)

ok so alil more info,seller said stove is about yrs old.worked until april... now what happened in april I have no idea.whats the likelihood it is the ecu?


----------



## mtalea (Nov 23, 2009)

ok so alil more info,seller said stove is about 10yrs old.worked until april of 09... now what happened in april I have no idea.whats the likelihood it is the ecu?


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, here is what I found tonight.

I just fixed a Waterford. She said the auger turned less and less and just would not feed pellets anymore. I checked the snap discs and vacuum switch and they were fine. No hopper switch. There is a door switch for the burn chamber door so it must be closed for the auger to turn. That was working fine. I put the test cord on the auger motor after removing the back panel and aha! It turned a tiny bit and died! Auger motor does not look good so I pulled it out of the stove and tested it with no load. Again it was not turning but if I also put my fingers on the shaft and helped it turn it did turn. Aha Stripped gears! So then I checked if the auger turned freely and it did not! They left pellets in all summer and the auger was jammed! I had to remove the auger backing plate and turn the auger by hand to back out all the pellets and vacuum them out! Then I could move the auger forward and it turned freely! So I checked the direction of the way the auger turned and aha it was opposite direction of my 1 RPM replacement auger motor. My replacement motor is reversible so I reversed it to match it up. Then I put it all back together and it worked! ! !

This stove was very old but very well cared for and very clean. I suspect it is very likely that you may have the same problem!


----------

